# Contraceptive



## CPsteve

How good is testosterone for lowering the sperm count? The wife isn't using contraception and to be fair it's not that we are at it that often lol but I was hoping the testosterone was keeping my count low enough to probably not to get her pregnant. I don't need a lecture on the use of condoms etc as am old and ugly enough to know about the birds and the bees etc just a question I wanted answering as a couple of mates reckon it does the trick as a contraceptive especially with my age


----------



## resten




----------



## Edinburgh

* 9 months down the line the OP has a child


----------



## Madoxx

No mate, stick to anal


----------



## madmuscles

I wouldn't risk it on the assumption that there aren't enough swimmers present or that every swimmers is inactive because those b*stards have a way of rejunivating themselves and breaking out and into the egg like a seek and destroy missile.

Unless you're planning on kids then wear a condom, and if you REALLY don't want kids then i'd go as far as wearing of these


----------



## tony10

CPsteve said:


> How good is testosterone for lowering the sperm count? The wife isn't using contraception and to be fair it's not that we are at it that often lol but I was hoping the testosterone was keeping my count low enough to probably not to get her pregnant. I don't need a lecture on the use of condoms etc as am old and ugly enough to know about the birds and the bees etc just a question I wanted answering as a couple of mates reckon it does the trick as a contraceptive especially with my age


you have as much chance on cycle as you do when not.

one little swimmer is all it takes.


----------



## PaulB

Plenty on here have got their partners pregnant whilst on.


----------



## trololoDROL

get her on the pills. i mean i train my socks off for myself but i tell my missus that i train for her and when it comes to the sex i tell her to take the pill as i make "sacrifices" for her (she thinks i'm on steroids to impress her hahahahahahaha, ignorance really is bliss) and she reluctantly takes it. result. works every time but it depends on what type of relationship you have with your partner obvs.


----------



## [email protected]

tony10 said:


> you have as much chance on cycle as you do when not.
> 
> one little swimmer is all it takes.


This ^^

Your sperm count would have to be zero for there to be no chance of her getting pregnant.


----------



## alan1971

CPsteve said:


> How good is testosterone for lowering the sperm count? The wife isn't using contraception and to be fair it's not that we are at it that often lol but I was hoping the testosterone was keeping my count low enough to probably not to get her pregnant. I don't need a lecture on the use of condoms etc as am old and ugly enough to know about the birds and the bees etc just a question I wanted answering as a couple of mates reckon it does the trick as a contraceptive especially with my age


why not have the snip.


----------



## 3752

My 14month old boy would be enough proof you can get pregnant on cycle he was conceived 7 weeks in to a Test/Tren cycle


----------



## Hotdog147

Pscarb said:


> My 14month old boy would be enough proof you can get pregnant on cycle he was conceived 7 weeks in to a Test/Tren cycle


Super sperm mate!


----------



## barsnack

stick to fingering


----------



## 3752

Hotdog147 said:


> Super sperm mate!


Nah just damn good at keeping the boys swimming whilst getting huuuuge


----------



## Hotdog147

Pscarb said:


> Nah just damn good at keeping the boys swimming whilst getting huuuuge


It's easy when you know how!

Not the getting huge bit! Keeping your swimmers in form!


----------



## CPsteve

Thanks


----------



## Zorrin

Any bird that isn't on the pill, or hasn't quite got her contraception sorted out, is trouble.

You know that there's something not quite right there.

On to my final point:- Take a look around. See that? You're in Liverpool, shagging a ticking biological timebomb who looks lush now but she's got about 3 good years to get that council house on the same street as her mum and swarthy-looking gypsy half-brothers.

I can tell by the way you're talking that you're already a gonner. When those plastic chairs are hitting you on the Jeremy Kyle show, and Kyle is telling you both to shut up and think about that ginger baby backstage, remember that you asked for contraceptive advice on a steroid forum.

This bird. She's got an irish surname, and her family are nutters, but she's sexy. Am i right?


----------



## BettySwallocks

get her on the injection you fool, you dont even have to go without every month because they're never on rag. best thing ever made that injection.


----------



## Zorrin

Just pulling your leg, by the way. I like the way scousers voices go all high and whiney when they feel hard-done by.

And someone from liverpool not knowing about the birds and the bees, or how ladies get pregnant - I mean, who could blame me? Even the pope is fine with the "take gear and wish for the best" family planning method.


----------



## latblaster

The Scouser's pregnancy test:

If the bloke has fu cked off, you're pregnant.


----------



## ASOC5

whats so hard about taking a small pill once a day


----------



## Madoxx

Bit like forgetting adex


----------

